# Walters and Soloman 1st Place



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

Crappie USA Tournament Results for the Grenada Lake Regional Event 



This past Saturday Crappie USA held one of four regional events on Grenada Lake at Grenada, Mississippi. These anglers from 14 different states were competing for not only cash and prizes, but a chance to advance to the prestigious Cabela's Crappie USA Classic to be held on Patoka Lake in Indiana. 

This was one of the most competitive events so for this year with only about one half pound separating first through sixth place in the semi-pro division. As one team stated the bite was 180 degrees off from 3 weeks ago when these fish were in the pre-spawn stage. The next challenge for these anglers will be the Cabela's Crappie USA Classic to be held October 8-11 on Indiana's Patoka Lake where anglers from across the country will be competing to be crowned the Champions of the 2008 Classic. 

Semi-Pro Division Results 

Taking first place was the team of Mike Walters of Troy, Ohio and Rick Solomon of Piqua, Ohio with a total weight of 10.63 pounds. Mike and Rick were slow trolling in Graysport 8-10 feet deep with most of their fish coming off of grass lines. Mike and Rick were using B'n'M Poles rigged with brown Eagle Claw jigheads. The team as always was powered by a Minn Kota trolling motor using their Tite-Lok system. Mike and Rick received $5,000.00 for first place.


----------

